# Cash Isa before 5th



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Savings	

Open a Loyalty Reward ISA before the tax year ends on 5 April.

3.05% AER/3.01% tax-free pa (variable). Apply now

I keep getting this message online banking, I have a good amount it savings which is coming out for my house around October, Is it worth opening an isa for this short period? Its currently in essential savings and on 25k im only getting £13 per month,


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Can't think of a reason not to. You'll obviously only be able to transfer around £5k into it, but you'll get a bit more than £13.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I think I would look to move the whole lot because £13 a month does not seem much on £25k. Barclays I take it. You can probably get at least twice that if you look around.

http://www.thenottingham.com/savings/esaver-plus-issue-3/

£50+ per month on £25k after basic tax.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Blimmy that's alot better, I'm gonna see about moving the money I think, yea it's with Barclays, it will all be coming out around oct time


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

shane_ctr said:


> Blimmy that's alot better, I'm gone see about moving the money I think, yea it's with Barclays, it will all be coming out around oct time


That would be a good move, may as well have the money in your pocket for a few months. Just make sure you can access it wherever you put it.
I would not bother with the ISA as the difference is only very small and not worth the effort / complication for you at this stage.


----------

